

The Chef and the Knife - xethorn
https://medium.com/simple-quotes/forage-co-be-aware-of-the-little-detail-17d791e26772

======
yebyen
Is costumer a euphemism for something I'm unfamiliar with, or has this author
just misspelled customer?

~~~
xethorn
I misspelled it. (not a native english speaker) thanks for noticing!

~~~
yebyen
OK! Sorry for pointing it out. I was afraid it was some "prosumer" new thing I
hadn't heard of.

~~~
xethorn
No worries, always appreciate feedback! Thanks a lot :)

